# What are your SchH goals for 2009?



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is my girl Dayna, and our 2009 goals are modest...we'd be pleased with our BH this year, along with obtaining my Helper Book and attending an authorized USA Helper Seminar and Evaluation.

The BH, I feel we can work hard and get there...the Helper work...if I can secure a Basic Level in 2009, I will be ready to PARTY!! Here is the deal to offer some perspective...I think I have reasonable potential as a handler, and as a trainer....but as a Helper...I suck. But!!! I learn so much about the dogs by taking a bite, I can't stay away. I'll never be a trail Helper, but if I can work protection and learn another dimension to the training...I hope it makes me a better trainer...so toss me a sleeve and let me be at least a modest resource for my club.

So what are your SchH goals for 2009?

Wayne


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hopefully getting Gala's SchH1.


----------



## nh_greg (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02So what are your SchH goals for 2009?


Dima and I just started last year... we're both new. I'd like to get a BH, and maybe our SchH1,......although that might be a stretch.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, Jax will be 3 y/o this May, and we had really really hoped to be ready for our SchH I this past Fall but we weren't there yet. I'm very new to the sport, so we were quite pleased to have done an awesome BH routine this past Spring







So rather than just trying to "get" our SchH, I decided to hold off and go slower rather than rush with the training to hopefully get the fundamentals better under our belts with the hope that we can do well with with the SchH I.

So, my goal is to *hopefully* do a SchH1 sometime this Summer/Fall. We won't be ready for the Spring, but I think I'll try a OB I in the Spring....maybe a TR I as well, but as with everything, I think I'll have a better idea once Spring arrives


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

ScH 1 and maybe 2. Maybe adding a puppy to the mix--a girl, A BIG maybe


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For Kenya the FO this summer at the UKC Premier (not SchH but the SDA stuff and similar heeling to the BH) and then maybe the BH late summer or fall if I can find a trial. That's as far as she will go, if at all. She doesn't do any bite work. Nikon's only 4 months so I dunno about him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is just a FANTASY: My wish is to find a Schutzhund trainer to help Grimm learn to be CALM when seeing other dogs, so he can walk/work around them. Why Schutzhund, when I'm not suited to sport? Because Germany, the land where the GSD originated, is being overrun by trendy pet dog trainers who use the "all cookies, no corrections" methods-- and have never seen a sable GSD. (Yes, really.) I need help from someone who can be calm when seeing one of the pointy-eared breeds. Someone who can "be my hands"-- and simply just deliver firm but fair corrections. Just a fantasy, because we haven't the funds for this. But, dreaming is nice.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Wayne~ 

Good luck on your quest to become a certified basic level helper!! Next time we're out visiting Chris and Tim, your more than welcomed to work my dogs!

As for our goals~ re-do Chaos' SchH 2 w/UScA in March and go for her SchH 3 sometime in the summer..

Chase~ I'm not sure yet!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Vala's SchH2,SchH3, FH1 and go to the regionals again. 

And to have our club put on two excellent trials and 1 seminar.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Dante ~ SchH 3 in Spring, maybe the Regionals.
Laos ~ hopefully he'll survive his puppyhood & start SchH training.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthVala's SchH2,SchH3, FH1 and go to the regionals again.
> And to have our club put on two excellent trials and 1 seminar.


Hey Lisa, 

I have become quite a seminar Junkie...attended another seminar in November with a well known trainer, and he taught Dayan and I quite a bit...here we are below. I put a block over his face because unlike Dr. Raiser, I did not secure permission to post the photo with him.










So....long story short....I'd love to attend a seminar that would be as close to my home as your club??????? (this is a hint to get invited, just in case it wasn't clear...subtle I know!!!)

Wayne


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I managed to secure a SchH3 on my Rottie a couple of weeks ago with a 271"a" so my next step with him is an FH the end of March and doing an FH at a bigger event after that and maybe an FH2 toward the end of the year. 

My young Rottie no great aspirations except maybe a BH the later part of the year. 

My other half other announced after I walked off the field after the SchH3 on my rottie she wanted to take over my female Riesenschnauzer so not sure what to expect but hopefully a TR1 in March so she can get some trial experience and then if all goes well a SchH1 later in the year.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

My SchutzHund goals for this year?

bribe a helper with beer and food and a have few Sch friends over to my place.


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

I met almost all my goals in 2008. Gipsi and I earned the SchH2 & 3 and made it into the Schutzhund 3 Club. For 2009, I want to have additional SchH3s on her, work towards an FH, breed survey for life, and compete successfully at the regionals. I also want to increase the team work skills my young male and I desperately need, so that he and I can earn his BH, AD, and SchH1. Although, he laughs at me when I tell him this.


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Maybe a BH with Dasko in the fall but since he seems to be in a permanently goofy stage, that's a big maybe. 

This is more his style ....


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

My goals for 09 is to do a BH on Iso maybe in summer but for sure in the fall, Jetta's TR3 and TD and get her last leg for CDX and work towards her UD.


----------



## Vertigo75 (Jul 11, 2006)

We plan on going for the BH in Spring; maybe SchH 1 in fall - but that would be a stretch with our hectic schedules.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

well...im not in schH but i would like to have a PSA 1 title on tyson or at least be close by 2010


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My SchH goals for 2009 are:

+obtain the puppy of my dreams (I gots a breeder/breeding I am dying to have a pup from)
+join my local SchH club, and begin learning the ins and outs of raising a pup for SchH.
+being active in and learning as much about the sport as I can.
+having the time of my life with a wonderful pup and meeting challanges head on with a positive attidude.
+to be the kind of novice to the sport that every club dreams about (in a good way...no nightmares here LOL).

Hopefully, once these goals are met, I can move on to some bigger challanges like titles and such. I am dying to get into the sport and I can't wait for the dreams to start becoming a reality!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Would love to get Flash his SchH1 but unfortunately I just don't see it happening. Perfect storm of events=our training time has plummetted. Should have no problem getting at least a TR1, though. Also really need to get his conformation rating before he hits 24 months in May!!!

My big, big goal? Find a "local" group we can train with weekly. Two days of bitework/month is not cutting it.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

BH's for Hexe AND Bixler... if only Bixler wouldnt want to eat bicycles.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

For Argos I am hoping to get SchH1 and 2...maybe 3. We need to track more.

Anka is a year old soon, so hopefully her BH and maybe even her SchH1 by this time next year...we really need to track more.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

My goals are to get a BH on Brandie, hopefully in the summer, if not then fall for sure. If everything goes well, why not a SchH1 in the fall also.. but that may be a little bit of a stretch..
With Cody I plan on doign his OB1 and TR1 as well as his TD... I am also hoping to get started with his utility training, but titles.. sometime in the future..


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

SCH I,II,III, Nationals


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: duenorth


Very nice Sable. I look forward to working with a pup like him...my goal for 2010!!

Wayne


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

To find a club near enough where I'm going to live this year. I could drive an hour twice a month but I wont have money or time for more than that. I know Diabla is ready for the BH, but it won't be new competences here until March, and I'll be gone by then... 

And please, please, please... Let it be a working-mind people club, I don't mind if there are working pigs doing freestyle, but I'll never again will involve myself with show GSDs people that tell themselves a fairy tale about training, temperament körungs and what is worst, buy it.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

BH!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Learn, learn, LEARN!!!


----------



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

VPG I in April.

Ushi Fuchs seminar in May. Can't wait.

DVG Nationals repeat VPG I in June.

Train for VPG II the rest of 2009.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangLearn, learn, LEARN!!!


Hopefully find Dakota is a good SchH prospect!


----------

